# What kind of Dove? What size leg band?



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only domesticated dove is the ring neck dove , there are no breeds of doves only species. your ring necks they can be many color variations and white like yours. you can band them with snap on bands if you had a reason to do that. the seemless can only go on while the birds are still in the nest.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lynsong said:


> Well I know I can use a snap on leg band... I was merely asking for a size recommendation... of course you can only use a seamless band on a baby...
> 
> As for Ringnecks being the only domesticated doves - What about Turtle Doves, Diamond Doves, Bare Faced Ground Doves, Black-billed Wood Doves, Crested Quail Doves, and the list goes on... and they are not just color variations...
> 
> I don't mean to contradict you, but I feel like you think I'm some kind of fool for asking- remember please that the only dumb questions are the ones never asked...


I did not know you knew about the bands, all you asked was what size and had 8mm so I thought you were talking of seemless. Im sure as smart as you are you can figure out the size you need, and now Im surprized you did not know what species of dove they are with your knowledge.

ring necks are the only pet domestic dove, diamonds may be next in line or already there or still considerd semi-domestic..not sure. the others are semi-domestic and some are captive wilds. really Im not going to cause a tit for tat over this, it is really not that important. Im sorry you read my text as thinking you a fool, that was not even close to my intent, but perhaps you have a chip on your shoulder for some reason. well have a fun time with your doves. good luck. Im sure someone else can give you some information in the future if you need any, but I won't again.


----------

